# On the Island of Sodor



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

James had a tumble. G Scale Lionel from 1994. 6-30223










These shots show a broken frame around the screw holes. Next came the epoxy and Burger King straws.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like the straw idea, I think I've seen you do that before. James can go back to being a very useful engine now!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Getting There*

Parts for James are available through North Lima Trains. I signed up and sent an e mail about part numbers but have nt received an answer yet. I found Thomas under supplement number 26 but have not found a diagram for James. At this point I do not know if the frames are the same for both.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I set the contacts back into the cover. On the frame I set two gear bushings in RTV to hold them in. Today I picked up the rest of the set Expect to see more.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

James gets an upgrade.





The assembled frame.


----------



## ravex1049 (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice pics. I wish I had room for G Scale.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

T-man does a heck of a job at not just fixing stuff but documenting it!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T man did you add a G scale line now on the table?
I don't know how you would unless you went up in the air over all the rest.

A lot of work on poor Thomas, major reconstruction going on. :smilie_daumenpos:

I don't think we have many active G people here?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have the Thomas set in G scale.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would like to compare the Thomas frame to James. Do your axles have a square piece t sit on the frame?

James has been returned to his owner.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice idea for repairing James. How far did he fall?


----------

